# Firefox or Internet explorer



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Which do you use, I cant see myself using internet explorer unless the site im in asks me to use it for best results. 

I am reading an article at It Pro where they put firefox against internet explorer. 

any thoughts? 

laterz 

phoenyx


----------



## Hanziness (Aug 20, 2009)

PhoenyxRising said:


> Which do you use, I cant see myself using internet explorer unless the site im in asks me to use it for best results.
> 
> I am reading an article at It Pro where they put firefox against internet explorer.
> 
> ...


Firefox 3.5.6, why?
- Lot's of security modules
- Fast
- Easy to use
- Lot's of plugins

IE, why not?
- Slow
- No security
- No modules
- Plugins doesn't works correctly


That's enough to choose?


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats true. I tried the personas as well. theyre cool, even got me thinking of making a few myself. Ive used IE, firefox, netscape, opera, chrome, safari, u name it, but i always come back to firefox regardless.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah deffs, no contest FF is best and as far as speed is concerned I.E. is dead slow compared to FF which can get totally frustrating especially when you work on the internet all day, iv also got personas they are really cool :heartlove


----------



## Hanziness (Aug 20, 2009)

Mellijelli said:


> Yeah deffs, no contest FF is best and as far as speed is concerned I.E. is dead slow compared to FF which can get totally frustrating especially when you work on the internet all day, iv also got personas they are really cool :heartlove


msn.com - Will HIJACK YOUR INTERNET EXPLORER (up to IE 8):
- If you set the homepage to an other site (like: www.techsupportforum.com), when next time you start IE, the homepage will be msn.com! So I don't recommend to use IE!


----------



## angel-king (Dec 1, 2009)

Hanziness said:


> msn.com - Will HIJACK YOUR INTERNET EXPLORER (up to IE 8):
> - If you set the homepage to an other site (like: www.techsupportforum.com), when next time you start IE, the homepage will be msn.com! So I don't recommend to use IE!


:4-dontkno
how ?
I also used to use firefox a lot i'm using chrome now FF is the best no matters what ..........
:wave:


----------



## JEarl (Nov 25, 2009)

Not to mention, the addon "adblock plus". That helps load the page even faster, not to mention it gets rid of annoying ads.


----------



## angel-king (Dec 1, 2009)

1 more point to the mightyray: FF


----------



## JEarl (Nov 25, 2009)

I've seen Internet Explorer crash so many times "Internet Explorer has stopped responding.." to where you can't even get in to reset default settings. At that point, you basically need to reinstall it. Generally that means calling Microsoft, waiting on hold for an hour, and reaching someone across the board who does not speak your language. Unless you know how to do it yourself.

The worst I have seen with Firefox is the program telling you the process is already running and it cannot start another. All that needs to be done is ending a process in task manager and you are back up and running.

Yay for Firefox.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Hands down FF is best in the North, East, South and West :laugh: I.E. sux and iv not even tried using not even as back-up, iv had minimal problems on FF which can be easily sorted.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, at any large business thay are not going to support anything but IE in a windows platform


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

That sux tho. I work on firefox, I dont really care if they dont support it, :grin: ill find a way. 

Firefox is clearly the better option, why wouldnt they support it and go with something like IE. gad even IE7 is a crock. I wouldnt use it if i was paid to. 

ray: All hail firefox


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, when i say support i mean your not permitted to use it on their network.

If you work for somone small, you can generally get away with it. But if you work for a large corporation, they will fire you if you install something like firefox.

Like it or not, IE is the standard.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats true Bilbus, my sister works for a large multi-national corporation and they are not allowed to use anything but I.E. i just dont get it though as surely speed adds to productivity of work so why go with the slower option?? I too use FF for work purposes PhoenyxRising my company actually recommended FF for the very reason that its much faster.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Its true, mine as well. Kinda sux that you can be fired just because you want to use a faster browser and hence increase productivity.  wheres the justice in that.


----------



## angel-king (Dec 1, 2009)

you click on link or open it in a tab or open multiple tabs in multiple windows the IE messes up :upset:
but you do it with mighty FFray: and if it crashes it recovers but i was doing a little rather important work the IE carshed :upset: and never :4-thatsba recovered the windows or any of the tabs :upset: so all hail the great powerful FFray:
if any body who still likes IE more than FF:scared:
then do this
http://www.blogsdna.com/3343/internet-explorer-8-theme-for-firefox.htm
:lol:


----------



## JEarl (Nov 25, 2009)

That's true though about large businesses. They do have their own inter-network software that is meant to run on IE and not supported on FF. That does suck. That's up to them though, how they want to do things. That still doesn't mean that IE is better than FF!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just wanted to say, FireFox + NoScriped + AdBlock Plus + Web of Trust = Super Secure Web Experience!!! I love it.

I highly recommend this combo!


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

it's because they need to test FF with all their software and train their helpdesk on the FF .. that costs tons of money.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh well either way its not affecting me at all I will use FF regardless for both personal and business use as im in no way restricted to either :wink:


----------



## siobahnv (Dec 7, 2009)

You guys sound like Macs vs PCs. It's kinda disturbing. 
I tend to go towards things with nice interfaces, especially since they're easier on the eyes and I'm already going nearsighted.  So I tend to use Chrome and back in college I used the Macs because their monitors were so much nicer and easier to look at for hours on end.  I tend to like PCs more though before I have more control over the system and in repairing it.

But everything has it's advantages and disadvantages. The main advantage of IE that I can think of is that many sites and different software supports only IE. It's not just the companies that people work for, but also the people who build the software the companies use who tend to support IE because it's required with Windows machines. But hey, maybe I'm wrong. 

Out of the two I'd use Firefox, but would have an up-to-date IE installed for situations where only IE is supported.


----------



## JEarl (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah true, it is a good idea to have both.

For example, I like to run 2 of the same instance of a website sometimes in order to coordinate something. (log into 2 facebooks or whatever). That is one thing that is nice about 2 browsers. Everything I have encountered so far has been operable by firefox as far as websites.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Ive also noticed that a lot of online anitivirus scanners like Kapersky also prefer to use Internet explorer, so having it is a good idea, and only using it if you reaaally have to.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Phoenyx I used to have the trial version of Kapersky a while back and it seems to work fine with FF, I do however have an IE on my PC but honestly iv not used it in donkeys years, seriously i dont get problems with FF at all. 

siobahnv your right by saying that working on nice interfaces helps, I spend 8 hrs a day on my PC and its harsh on the eyes, but FF has plugins and add-ons that can change the look and feels of ones screen according to your personal likes and dislikes and so many of them which is another reason I prefer FF, my Personas for FF is deffs a fav of mine.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

lol wot i meant was the online kapersly scanner. it wont scan your PC if youre browsing it on firefox. you need IE to scan your PC


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah ok got my wires a bit crossed there I though you were taking about the online anti virus itself you can download :laugh: Iv never used the scanner before is it any good?


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

I use it as a failsafe when other antivirus apps dont work. ive told a lot of my friends to use it and its just as good as the actual kapersky.


----------

